# E control unit on Burstner



## jda (Jul 7, 2010)

Recent trip to France - control unit kept giving warning to stop from overheating wiring. Only dometic fridge/freezer was working but cannot find a problem or burnt wiring. Also may possibly have heard sparking though on m-way so could not investigate and had to remove unit. Fan under passenger seat seems to work spasmodically.
Ant ideas please


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi ours did the same thing last December with outside temps around 5c...narrowed it down to having a low leisure battery and the charger was going flat out and the cooling fan never came on :evil: ..cut all 12v power even the fridge..

When we stopped I removed and wiggled [tech term] the wires and fuses..and left passenger door open to cool unit down then all was well...never done it since...

Think the real answer is a small high power computer fan with switch next to the unit...

Unless someone else has better idea..like rip the dam thing out and fit something better..but all those wires it wont be easy.


----------

